# Most comfortable two-man stand?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am looking for a comfortable two man stand for my daughter and I. I would like for it to be at least 15'. I have a Hunter's View and it is so uncomfortable it isn't funny. Thanks for the info.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

This one looks alright. Haven't used it but am thinking of buying it for next year when my nephew goes with me. Cabela's treestand ad

Hope the link works.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

We got our 3 at Dicks on sale approx $130. Comfort Zone was bought out by Field & Stream. We want the footrest shelf to touch the tree so you can place a pack or equip. under the seat. The Rivers Edge stands and others do not go to the tree, you can see this in their pictures. We also got 1 extention ladder for $35. to raise them up to 20ft.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

lg_mouth said:


> I am looking for a comfortable two man stand for my daughter and I. I would like for it to be at least 15'. I have a Hunter's View and it is so uncomfortable it isn't funny. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Lg_mouth


Mine (hunters view) is the most uncomfortable buddy stand I have ever been in too. I like the way the "wraparound" buddy stands look. The foot and seating is "v" shaped to give each hunter more room.

http://bigdogtreestands.com/ladderstands/BDL-1050.jpg


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I wonder if those are the same ones they have at Wal Mart then? I believe they are 17 footers. 

Yeah, that wraparound looks great! I am gonna do some research and see how much that thing weighs and what height it is.

Lg_mouth


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

That may be a little too comfortable!!!

Lg_mouth


----------



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

The wrap-around design does sound nice. The ones we have that I like best are the bigger 2-person stands that Dick's has. Don't remember the name but it's has something like deluxe or something after the name. They're nice because they're a little bigger footprint than the cheapest basic buddy stands and they have the floor that goes all the way to the tree. None of the pads on those stands are all that comfortable for a real long time so we usually take an extra foam cushion to sit on and it does the trick. Got a doe kill on camera last year from one with 2 guys weighing about 450 combined sitting in one.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Of the ones I have, I like the Field and Stream stands from Dick's. Paid about $130 last year during closeout sale, also purchased the extra 5' ladder to raise the stands to 20'. I like the fact that the floor goes all the way to to the tree.

Adding the extra 5' does make it more of a challenge getting the stand up, but it can be done. I attach extra ratchet strap to the straps you use to pull the stand up, then hook it to the winch on my atv. This helps alot. I have someone run the winch, and I walk the stand up, worked pretty good.

I have been looking at the wrap around stands also, but have not pulled the trigger and bought one yet.

None of the stands are as comfortable as my tree lounger climber, but my son and I and my wife and I have sat in the stands for 4-5 hours at a time, and can't really complain.

I agree, that you will need more padding for the arse, the pads are not worth much, also get some extra foam for the back rest.

good luck


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a walmart two man 15 foot ladder stand and yes they are uncomfortable to say the least, the seat is to close to the back of the stand, its still in the original spot that I put in after I bought it, once it comes down for a move I will weld a bracket to the frame and move the seat base out to where its more comfortable,the 20 ft buddy stands from Dicks are much more comfortable,


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I.m waiting for someone to get a camo covered 3 seat recliner and hang it in a tree. That would be comfy but don't drop the remote. KaGee, don't be under that when they empty the black water tank!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am either going with the 2 man Remington from Wal Mart for $120 or so or a Guide Gear wraparound from Sportsmansguide.com. It looks exactly like the Big Dog, but a bit less expensive. First thing I need is cash, then I will let you know what I go with and how it performs.

Lg_mouth


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I would go with the Millenium double. I have been in the hang-on single and it's the most comfortable stand I have been in besides my treelounge.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My dad and I just bought 2 of the Remington 2 man ladder stands from the Wal-Mart in Massillon for $99 a piece. they are pretty nice. worth looking into or checking out at least.


----------

